# Fake Wood



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I was just in Petsmart getting my Aqua Clear 802 powerhead and stumbled across a wicked looking piece of plastic driftwood.
I was wondering if there is any cons of having plastic instead of actual driftwood?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

strap on??????it dont do nothing for you but will help your partner.









seriously, i dont think theyd hurt, check the label but thats what they are made for.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

As long as its intended for aquarium use you are good to go bro!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Also, I dont think im gonna have real plants yet, not sure im ready for it. That means im going to have some fake plants, the ones I have in there now are full of poop and stuff from my pleco, how do you suggest I go about cleaning it?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> Also, I dont think im gonna have real plants yet, not sure im ready for it. That means im going to have some fake plants, the ones I have in there now are full of poop and stuff from my pleco, how do you suggest I go about cleaning it?
> [snapback]1189918[/snapback]​


i would remove the pleco, they poop too much. if not that option then just more gravel vacc'ing the poop out.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

haha, yeah plecos are poopy fish. that was a pretty good one piranha king, "plastic vs. actual driftwood" lol


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

so I just force the Vacuum into the plant? 
Doesn't sound very efficient but hey, i'll give her a try.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

You can vacuum your wood too wether its real or fake, pump,pump hehe


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Since they are fake plants you can just pull them out of the tank and scrub them with a clean (NEVER used with soap or chemicals) scrub brush. You could even do it with tap water since they are just plastic.


----------

